# Help selecting 2013 Flow Nx2 binding



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

First off, welcome. You will find an endless source of information and entertainment here on the forum.

I am riding the NX2-AT's and find them to be very solid. My riding style is very much as you have described. I do not hit the park, simply cruise, carve and always on the hunt for powder stashes. Often hard to find here on the Ice Coast. 

I went with the AT version based on my great experience riding older NXT-AT & NXT-ATSE versions that have the same style of strap .:thumbsup:


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm curious, why rear entry? At that price, you can get some of the best bindings in the market: Force/Cartel/390's.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Get the AT. The single strap is more comfortable. Only reason I got the SE's is for the softer highback since I do a lot of park riding.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Honestly I think either choice of strap you would be happy with. I have had 2 power I-straps and I can feel a difference riding the new toe strap version.

I ride everything except powder, since we got none. I have not been limited in my progress of learning with either strap.

As mentioned, countless info, banter, this is better than that kinda information in previous threads no need to re-hash all that garbage. Each rider makes this on personal choice. Just stick with Flow's upper end binding the lower ends as with many companies may have issues.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have flow five, NX2 SE and AT. I only ride my SE bindings now. They are great bindings. I have 45-50 days on them since December and they have been great.


----------



## cootcraig (Feb 5, 2013)

guharon said:


> I'm curious, why rear entry? At that price, you can get some of the best bindings in the market: Force/Cartel/390's.


I'm 60 years old and have some hip mobility issues. With practice my ability to strap in has improved, but the K2 Cinch or Flow N.A.S.T.Y. are a great advantage to me.


----------



## cootcraig (Feb 5, 2013)

slyder said:


> Honestly I think either choice of strap you would be happy with. I have had 2 power I-straps and I can feel a difference riding the new toe strap version.


Can you tell me the advantages of each type of toe strap? Either will work is already a fine answer, but I'm still curious.


----------



## cootcraig (Feb 5, 2013)

john doe said:


> Get the AT. The single strap is more comfortable. Only reason I got the SE's is for the softer highback since I do a lot of park riding.


Good information, I was thinking a stiff back would match my riding preferences.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Coot:

At 60, congrats on still going down the hill sideways!!!!! :rock:Great to hear you are still keen on getting new gear. I suspect that if you acquire a new set of NX2's you will be good to go for at least another decade!!!!!!!!! 

Guys like you are an inspiration to all of us. :eusa_clap: Cheers


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

guharon said:


> I'm curious, why rear entry? At that price, you can get some of the best bindings in the market: Force/Cartel/390's.


My buddy's belly is so big he can barely strap in normally if there is no bench around. With the air thin, he comes pretty close to passing out..

:laugh:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Oldman said:


> Hey Coot:
> 
> At 60, congrats on still going down the hill sideways!!!!! :rock:Great to hear you are still keen on getting new gear. I suspect that if you acquire a new set of NX2's you will be good to go for at least another decade!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Guys like you are an inspiration to all of us. :eusa_clap: Cheers



+1...that's awesome. :bowdown:


----------



## cootcraig (Feb 5, 2013)

cootcraig said:


> Which of the Nx2's will work for me.


Thanks for the feedback so far, I will be considering the Flow NX2-AT.


----------



## cootcraig (Feb 5, 2013)

cootcraig said:


> Thanks for the feedback so far, I will be considering the Flow NX2-AT.


And I've made an online order of a Flow Nx2-AT


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

cootcraig said:


> And I've made an online order of a Flow Nx2-AT


same here,finally gave in and ordered one:yahoo:. Hope i can ride as long as you have man and then some:eusa_clap:


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Both of you touch base if you need any help setting them up.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Oldman said:


> Both of you touch base if you need any help setting them up.


i will, thanks.


----------

